# Exporting the fonts from R-Wear Studio Software



## davidalanshaw (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I am wondering if there is a way to export the fonts from R-Wear Studio Software once they have been converted for cutting?

The problem is I want to show a representation of the font the customer has selected once its been converted into dots!

If anybody knows if this is possible or a way around this for me that would be great!!

Thanks
David


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

you cannot export the fonts from R-Wear but you can save the image you created by 'saving as' and selec .bmp...then you can send a client the image


----------



## davidalanshaw (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks Charles, but I wanted to create the actual font files so I could use them on my website, I wanted the customer to be able to select a certain font, type in there text and get a preview of what there text would look like once its been converted into dots.

Thanks
David


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Sorry I don't think you can do that....R-Wear fonts are only for that program and can only be used in a couple applications that YOU use...not your clients. You can also cut vinyl from R-Wear directly IF you have the latest version


----------

